
Basecamp outage: When it rains, it pours - yarapavan
https://m.signalvnoise.com/basecamp-outage-when-it-rains-it-pours/
======
yarapavan
DHH:

We’re stopping all major product development at Basecamp for the moment, and
dedicating all our attention to fixing these single points of failure that the
recent cloud outages have revealed. We’re also going to pull back from our big
migration to the cloud for a while, until we’re able to comfortably commit to
a multi-region, multi-provider setup that’s more resilient against these
outages.

